# Mobiles WLAN für Camgirl?



## TatyTay (26. August 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

 

habe ein bisschen eine aussergewöhnliche Frage und aktuell kann mir keiner so wirklich weiterhelfen.

Ich arbeite als Webcam Girl von zuhause aus und brauche die dementsprechende Internet Verbindung.

Habe hier gerade einen WLAN Router von 1u1 (bei den Eltern), welchen ich jetzt aber zum Umzug ins Studentenheim (ja - bitte nicht lachen) nicht wirklich mitnehmen kann, da kein Anschluss vorhanden ist und man dort das Internet nutzen kann. 

Ich dachte nun, ich kann mit den mobilen WLAN Router von 1u1 holen und das gleiche Internet wie zuhause nutzen, dem ist aber nicht so. Der GigaCube war super, allerdings auch etwas zu langsam und zu wenig GB.

 

Hat einer von euch eine alternative Idee dass ich auch vom Studentenheim aus mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit arbeiten kann, ohne dass es mich finanziell ruiniert? 

 

Habt einen tollen Start in die Woche

 

LG Taty


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2019)

Gibt's im Studentenheim keinen Internetanschluss für die Insassen?


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2019)

Die Frage ist berechtigt - Gibt es in der Studentenbutze keinen Anschluss, oder ist der Limitiert?
Upstream ist für Live-Streams ja wichtig. Und was heißt: Finanziell ruinieren? 20 Euro (nach 12 Monaten 40 Euro ) pro Monat für 100Mbit down / 40Mbit Up sollten doch wohl drin sein. ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (31. August 2019)

Du könntest dein Wohnheimzimmer außerhalb der Streaming-Zeiten noch als Laufhaus anbieten. Sobald Maschinenbau in der Stadt studiert werden kann, brauchste dir um einen finanziellen Ruin keine Sorge mehr machen.

 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Aun (31. August 2019)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Du könntest dein Wohnheimzimmer außerhalb der Streaming-Zeiten noch als Laufhaus anbieten. Sobald Maschinenbau in der Stadt studiert werden kann, brauchste dir um einen finanziellen Ruin keine Sorge mehr machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


savage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

